# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  V-Person, intelligent virtual assistant, Creative Virtual Ltd., London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Creative Virtual Ltd.

Home page - creativevirtual.com/v-person-web

----------


## Airicist

Snapshot: V-Person by Creative Virtual

Published on Jul 1, 2015




> Creative Virtual’s V-Person virtual agent technology is available wherever your customers need it including on the web, mobile, SMS and social media. It can also be used in call centers or as a sales tool to provide personalized experiences that allow your customers to self-serve using an intelligent virtual agent. That’s why we were named a Gartner Cool Vendor.

----------

